# Very bad Thanksgiving



## Alice Norton (Nov 26, 2015)

Girls, it will be the worst Thanksgiving in my family... 
I bought a turkey yesterday in Walmart and it was definitely fresh. It looked and smelled good. But after dinner my whole family except me (because i'm a vegetarian,) were poisoned. My son Robert got in the hospital and he's still there! I don't know what to do!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 26, 2015)

Alice, I'm so sorry to hear that! I'm sure he will be all right. What does the doctor say? 

Are you sure it was the turkey? Usually food poisoning takes at least a few hours to cause symptoms. But if it was, you should contact the FDA and your local health department so they can investigate what happened and hopefully prevent others from becoming sick from the same source: http://www.foodsafety.gov/report/problem/index.html


----------



## cinisajoy (Nov 26, 2015)

If it is confirmed food poisoning,  expect health officials visitors.   I hate to say this but make a list of everything everyone ate in the last 24 hours.
Hope your family feels better soon.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 26, 2015)

Oh my, hope everyone gets well soon


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 26, 2015)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for your family, Alice.  I'm sorry about your dinner.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 26, 2015)

Oh no!  It could be anything.  Hope everyone recovers quickly!


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 26, 2015)

So sorry to hear you all got sick. Wish you a fast recovery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 26, 2015)

Did your family all fly or drive in on the same transportation, and maybe eat the same food somewhere else?  My understanding of food poisoning is that it usually takes a day or two to kick in.


----------



## cinisajoy (Nov 26, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Did your family all fly or drive in on the same transportation, and maybe eat the same food somewhere else?  My understanding of food poisoning is that it usually takes a day or two to kick in.


Never less than 8 hours.   Usually 24 hours.
Now an allergen will show up almost immediately.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 30, 2015)

How's everybody feeling?


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 30, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> How's everybody feeling?



Maybe Alice the OP is now sick too.
A bit unusual for everyone to get sick immediately after dinner?


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 30, 2015)

I sure would like to hear the rest of the story too.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 30, 2015)

Me three.  I have a hard time with poor Alice thinking she poisoned her family and blaming herself when it might likely be some other cause.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 30, 2015)

I hope she didn't commit seppuku.   Hope to hear some good news from her soon.


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 30, 2015)

Mine wasn't the greatest either, no food poisoning, and frankly i suspect another culprit, but my dad passed the Sunday before. Not unexpected but my last parent, adopted, and only 1 aunt left and then I'm oldest in the family on my side.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 30, 2015)

medtran49 said:


> Mine wasn't the greatest either, no food poisoning, and frankly i suspect another culprit, but my dad passed the Sunday before. Not unexpected but my last parent, adopted, and only 1 aunt left and then I'm oldest in the family on my side.




Oh no. Deepest sympathies, Medtran.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm so sorry Medtrain. I was orphaned when I was in my early 40's and it hit me like a ton of bricks being their only child.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 30, 2015)

My deepest condolences, medtran.


----------



## cinisajoy (Nov 30, 2015)

medtran49 said:


> Mine wasn't the greatest either, no food poisoning, and frankly i suspect another culprit, but my dad passed the Sunday before. Not unexpected but my last parent, adopted, and only 1 aunt left and then I'm oldest in the family on my side.


Sympathies and condolences.


----------



## Addie (Nov 30, 2015)

medtran49 said:


> Mine wasn't the greatest either, no food poisoning, and frankly i suspect another culprit, but my dad passed the Sunday before. Not unexpected but my last parent, adopted, and only 1 aunt left and then I'm oldest in the family on my side.



I know the feeling medtran. When my sister passed, I became the family matriarch. A title I would rather not have.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear that, medtran. My condolences on your loss.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 1, 2015)

medtran49 said:


> ... my dad passed the Sunday before. Not unexpected but my last parent, adopted, and only 1 aunt left and then I'm oldest in the family on my side.


I'm sad and sorry for your loss, medtran. Like Kayelle mentioned, no matter what your age, when parents are all gone and you're an "orphan", it hurts like the dickens.


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks guys and yeah it hit harder than I expected.  I was an only, no siblings.  I knew he wasn't going to be around much longer, he'd just turned 90 two weeks prior, had dementia and had been on a rapid decline the last month or so.  At least I got to see him a couple of months ago before the dementia totally took him away.  He lived almost 1000 miles away so I didn't get to see him as often as I would have liked.


----------



## Souschef (Dec 2, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm sad and sorry for your loss, medtran. Like Kayelle mentioned, no matter what your age, when parents are all gone and you're an "orphan", it hurts like the dickens.


CG, you are right. My mom just passed at 102, and it still hurts.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 2, 2015)

I am sorry for the loss of your dad.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 2, 2015)

medtran49 said:


> Mine wasn't the greatest either, no food poisoning, and frankly i suspect another culprit, but my dad passed the Sunday before. Not unexpected but my last parent, adopted, and only 1 aunt left and then I'm oldest in the family on my side.




Medtran, just saw this. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 3, 2015)

"Alice" hasn't logged into DC since she created this thread.  I hope things didn't get TOO bad!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 4, 2015)

Alice Norton said:


> Girls, it will be the worst Thanksgiving in my family...



There are plenty boys on this forum too Alice, unless your comment was directed at girls only? 



Cooking Goddess said:


> "Alice" hasn't logged into DC since she created this thread.  I hope things didn't get TOO bad!



Probably a BOT.  Troll type post it seems.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 4, 2015)

Alice Norton said:


> Girls, it will be the worst Thanksgiving in my family...
> I bought a turkey yesterday in Walmart and it was definitely fresh. It looked and smelled good. But after dinner my whole family except me (because i'm a vegetarian,) were poisoned. *My son Robert* got in the hospital and he's still there! I don't know what to do!



I hope all is well by now, but Alice previously said her kids were named Jackie and Stan.


----------



## Chef Munky (Dec 4, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> There are plenty boys on this forum too Alice, unless your comment was directed at girls only?
> 
> That should always be a given on any forum.
> 
> Probably a BOT.  Troll type post it seems.



That's a possibility.Remember don't feed the Trolls.

The way I see it is if a newbie asks a question.Is given an answer and never replies back or is seen of again, in any way around here.Troll is written all over that post.
I don't waste my time with them.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 4, 2015)

Good comes from most things though. At least we were given the opportunity to support Medtrain.


----------



## Janet H (Dec 4, 2015)

Alice Norton said:


> Girls, it will be the worst Thanksgiving in my family...
> I bought a turkey yesterday in Walmart and it was definitely fresh. It looked and smelled good. But after dinner my whole family except me (because i'm a vegetarian,) were poisoned. My son Robert got in the hospital and he's still there! I don't know what to do!



I'm sorry to hear this happened - I know that this is a scenario we all fear and I can only imagine how tough this must be.  Since you said you shopped at Walmart - is there any chance that some of the recalled celery was involved?  You can look at the recall list here: Taylor Farms Pacific, Inc. Recalls Celery Products Because Of Possible Health Risk

Please let us know how you and your family are doing.


----------



## Janet H (Feb 20, 2018)

This discussion has been closed by the site team and I wanted to let you know the reason behind this.

Recently we were contacted by news outlets asking questions about the first post of this thread after it was identified as being suspicious.

Shortly after this first post was made back in 2015 an unusual number of links were posted on twitter and other social media from Russian linked accounts all linking to this post.  This post was used to perpetuate alarm about wide spread turkey poisoning that turned out to be false. 

Today the Wall Street Journal ran an article about this and you can read it here: https://www.wsj.com/graphics/russian-trolls-tweeted-disinformation-long-before-u-s-election/

It's disheartening to consider that Discuss Cooking would have been used in this way but we thought in the interest of transparency you would want to know.   

The friendly community we work so hard to maintain was used to leverage discord and agendas that are antithetical to those ideals that most folks hold. We are quick to trust what we read and the motivations of others and so while it is distasteful, we must recognize that we were unwittingly scooped up in a misinformation scheme designed to sow discord and distrust.

We're grateful that diligent reporters and investigators have shone a bright light on this problem and hope to learn from this - we should all pay a little closer attention.


----------

